# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Get to know the MMOwned Legendary Members!

## Obama

__
_ 
Introduction_
Legendary Member, this label is used to tell the community that this member has gone above and beyond the call of duty. They contribute limitless information that can only be measured in the amount of dedication they put into this forum. Without these members, we wouldn't be where we are today in terms of quality posts and inspiration to post only the most helpful of posts. Without these members, we would be nothing.


Note:
All legendary members were contacted with two weeks notice. Any late editions will be added in ASAP
[BREAK=Cypher]

 Obama says:
 Hello Cypher, how are you doing?
 Cypher says:
 Good, thanks. Just a bit tired.
 So if my grammar or lucidity is lacking then that's why.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
 Obama says:
 That's ok, so lets go way back. When did you join MMOwned?
 Cypher says:
 The year it was launched I believe. I cannot recall the exact date, but according to my profile (which I assume is accurate) it was the 15th of April 2006.
 Obama says:
 So your one of the original and backbone members to this community. Can you recall why you joined MMOwned?
 Cypher says:
 Probably because I've always been a dirty filthy stinking cheater, so a site like MMOwned was naturally a port of call for me when I started playing WoW regularly.
 Obama says:
 Yeah, same for me. What made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information.
 Cypher says:
 Back then? Well it was kinda just a 'hobby', mucking around with games is something I love doing, and sharing wasn't really hurting me or stopping me from doing it in any way so why not? 
Currently though, having a 'name' in the WoW 'scene' certainly helps a lot, some of the stuff that goes on in the 'underground' is really quite amazing.
 Obama says:
 Between all your charitable contributions, ow long did it take you to become a Legendary Member?
 Cypher says:
 Thats something that I don't really know. The difficulty lies in the fact that I took a large break from WoW a while ago and so didn't really visit MMOwned etc for a while. I know that upon my return my rank wasn't 'Legendary' (I don't even know whether that rank existed when I left), but it didn't take me long to reach that level, rep is obscenely easy to accumulate, even over a short period of time.
 Obama says:
 Yeah, just look at me or Toxicity12. There's a lot of ways to exploit the rep system. Anyways, how long have you been a Legendary Member?
 Cypher says:
 Not sure sorry.
 Obama says:
 Alright, on to the next question. Do you ever get that elitist feeling that your better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary usergroup?
 Obama says:
 I know when you hit elite you feel like your all that. I can't imagine what it's like for you legendaries.
 Cypher says:
 No. First and foremost I believe respect is something you earn not deserve. Secondly, I believe elitism stems from the fact that many people do practically zero research before asking a question, then when a more experienced person in the field guns them down (for said laziness/stupidity/etc) they come off as "elitist". I don't believe its necessarily "elitism" at work when most people accuse me of it, but rather using ridicule in order to prompt a change in behaviour. Granted there are times when e-peen swordfighting occurs, but I don't believe thats due to usergroups, I don't really feel gaining Legendary status on MMOwned as much as an achievement, it was too easy to do. 
 I know thats not what you're referring to as "elitism", but in my eyes thats what seems to occur most often. (Flaming in response to a lack of research or foresight being misinterpreted as "i'm better than you so I'm going to flame you)
 Obama says:
 Yeah that's what I was talking about.
 Cypher says:
 There are certainly 'reasonable times' to feel elite, but rep/usergroup on MMOwned is not one of them.
 Obama says:
 Well lets talk about a less drama filled subject. What section do you have the most expertise in? (ex: Model Editing, Emulation,)
 Cypher says:
 Section of the forum? "Memory Editing" and "Bots and Programs".
 Many people mistake me as a model editor.
 Writing a hack to enable loading of modified MPQs is very different to 'model editing' though.
 /RANT ON
 Cypher says:
 Frankly I think all the model editors are a bunch of twats.
 They're so elitist for absolutely no reason.
 The data they're modifying will always be clientside and impossible to nerf, so there's no reason for all of them to be so secretive and up themselves. Furthermore, I hate all the public exploitative model edits (thats the one thing they can keep to themselves). 
 Its practically impossible for Blizzard to nerf effectively, and difficult to police.
 Most of the model editors have nothing to do with the real work involved in the field,
 ie Reversing the file formats, writing the game hacks to enable loading of custom MPQs, etc.
 Yet they act elitist when its totally unjustified.
 Sorry I've gone on a rant, I'll let you continue.
 /RANT OFF
 Obama says:
 Yeah... Lets talk more about you. Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why?
 Cypher says:
 Well, I wouldn't really say I'm proud of any "threads", as pressing the "New Thread" button doesn't really take any level of skill. 
But as for the content of the underlying thread, I would have to say the morph/scale hack as that is something that has never been done before. Its been available on servers like mangos etc obviously, but never to clients, and especially never on live/retail servers.
 Obama says:
 Yeah, that was quite a thread. I suppose the next question will be pretty easy. Which thread of yours have you gained the most reputation?
 Cypher says:
 Probably that, or the model edit thread I had going a while ago before I dropped it (due to me being lazy and kynox having one out too).
 Obama says:
 Time for a fun question to bring back some memories . Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them.
 Cypher says:
 In no particular order. Greyman, Kynox, Apoc, Froogle, Dragon[Sky], Kurios, Piggy. 
 Obama says:
 All great members. 
 Obama says:
 Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned?
 Cypher says:
 Yes I do. Currently there's no real incentive for me to frequent MMOwned, but I visit anyway in order to answer intelligent questions in the memory editing section (which unfortunately are asked at a magnitude much lower than that of the unintelligent questions). I remember it was difficult when I first got into the field and if I can see someone is serious and willing to put in some effort I'm more than happy to help them.
Honestly I don't think I've used an exploit/program/etc posted on MMOwed for a while now. I have no need to.
 Obama says:
 Lets start to end this interview, Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there is no more rep usergroups for you?
 Cypher says:
 Potentially. But I'm not publicizing any details because I'm not 100% sure yet whether I'm making the project publicly available. I have lots of fun projects set for myself though. 
 Obama says:
 Alright, well it was really fun interviewing you Cypher. Have fun getting to 80, and I hope to see you around. 
 Cypher says:
 Not long now. 22% through 79.

[BREAK=Dragon[Sky}]
 Obama says:
Hi Dragon[Sky], how are you doing today?
Dragon[Sky] says:
I'm doing fine, it's a stupid and rainy day, I just took a shower and I'm relatively bored.
Obama says:
Alright, so think way back. When did you join MMOwned?
Dragon[Sky] says:
April 1st 2007. Joined cause I kinda saw a link to MMOwned on the Void Walker forums (which I moderated later on).
Obama says:
Hmm, April Fools day. How come you joined MMOwned?
Dragon[Sky] says:
I just told you, hehe.
Obama says:
How long have you been a Legendary Member?
Dragon[Sky] says:
I don't remember really, I had 600 rep way before the Legendary rank was implemented. Me and Marlo were the first legendaries, the only ones with a yucky blue-greenish name back then.
Obama says:
How long did it take you to become a Legendary Member(Or 600 rep)?
Dragon[Sky] says:
Not much, got 300 in about a month, Legendary took me... I dunno, 3-4 months tops. Don't keep track of time.
Obama says:
Damn, that's fast. So what made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information.
Dragon[Sky] says:
Random model edits, world building, guides... took some effort. No specific reason why I contributed, guess I just felt like it. Liked the community and stayed on the site.
Obama says:
Do you ever get that elitist feeling that your better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary usergroup?
Dragon[Sky] says:
Not really, I judge people by their knowledge and personality (I'm a bitch), not by their rank. I've met skilled Contributers/Donators that deserve way more than their current rank.
Obama says:
Yeah, I've met some "Leechers" whom I trust more than some elites. How do you feel about the -rep feature, do you use it? Do you think it's appropriate for Legendaries to have that feature?
Dragon[Sky] says:
Well... I have no thoughts on it really. I've used it a few times but I haven't payed much attention to it. Maybe cause I don't even browse the site lately. I'm in for the shoutbox.
Obama says:
Really, I can use it but only choose to when people break certain rules. Anyways, What section do you have the most expertise in? (ex: Model Editing, Emulation,)
Dragon[Sky] says:
Used to have a Model Editing Expert tag but I lost it due to inactivity and lack of contribution. That's how I got most of my rep.
Obama says:
Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why?
Dragon[Sky] says:
I'm not really uhm, 'proud' of my threads. I don't put much effort in them. Though I did get a good deal of rep from my concise memory editing with TSearch guide. Other stuff that gave me lots of rep were my red dragon mount, Emerald Field area edit and random other ones.
Obama says:
Here's a fun question for you. Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them.
Dragon[Sky] says:
Hard question, can't decide really. I'd mention MaiN for his awesomely fail attitude and being a great guy, tttommeke for...flaming me when I didn't need it, Apoc and Cypher for being the best flamers on the site and wider, Dragonshadow for... stealing my name, the super mods Errage and Flying Piggy for being generally awesome and of course, the admins... horny bastards.
Obama says:
Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned?
Dragon[Sky] says:
I answered this earlier, I rarely ever play WoW. Maybe when I'm extremely bored but that's my last resort. Only reason I'm on MMOwned is the shoutbox.
Obama says:
Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there is no more rep usergroups for you?
Dragon[Sky] says:
Nope. The site is mainly gamer-orientated and I'm not a gamer.
Obama says:
You've mentioned before that you don't think much effort or time is put into your threads. Yet, you're able to gain huge ammounts of rep, do you think that you being a woman would give any members of this largely male community a reason to give you reputation, a sort of advantage per se?
Dragon[Sky] says:
Definitely, I do get a different treatment and it's a fact, but there's nothing I can do about it really.
Obama says:
Well to close this interview with some help to our readers, Do you have any tips on how to gain some rep for the members reading this?
Dragon[Sky] says:
Just contribute and make sure your threads are well done and not reposts. Be polite towards members, represent your contributions with nice manners...and...that's all.
Obama says:
Alright, sounds good. Well, thanks for your time Dragon[Sky]! It was fun interviewing you. You'll see this article up in a bit.
Dragon[Sky] says:
gl hf

[BREAK=Apoc]

 Obama says:
When did you join MMOwned?
Apoc says:
January 23, 2008. (Late bloomer!)
Obama says:
How come you joined MMOwned?
Apoc says:
Well, back before I even really cared about MMOwned, I was one of the developers for Open-Bot. (More specifically, myself, and two others wrote the oBG addition to it which added all the battleground functionality.) It was fairly Apoc says :Stick Out Tongue: y at the time, and was a bit tedious to set up, so KuRIoS told me to write a guide. So I did, and I posted it on a different site. (Was on my old ApocDev site at the time) He kept bugging me about adding it to MMOwned, until I finally caved in. I told him "Unless the name Apoc isn't taken, I won't bother registering.". Thankfully, it wasn't registered, and KuRIoS actually created the account for me.

So yea, it was all because of the old oBG guide. (Which is still in the Bots and Programs section)
Obama says:
How long have you been a Legendary Member?
Apoc says:
Uhhhh... since early-mid October, 2008. I don't remember exactly what date I hit Legendary.
Obama says:
How long did it take you to become a Legendary Member?
Apoc says:
If my math is right, between 9 and 10 months. (Again, because I can't remember exactly when I hit Legendary)
Obama says:
What made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information.
Apoc says:
Well, at first I was only here to offer help for Open-Bot, and oBG. But I stuck around reading other things, helping out here and there. Then all the sudden, MMOwned is like crack. I just can't get enough of it. I haven't purposely contributed information, it's been more about just helping people with questions, or correcting people who have the wrong idea about certain things, etc. Every once in a while I'm bored enough to actually shell out information for no reason. But it's honestly not that often.
Obama says:
Do you ever get that elitist feeling that your better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary usergroup?
Apoc says:
Contrary to popular belief, no. People call me an elitist all the time. And they're more than welcome to think what they want of me. However, I honestly don't feel any 'higher' than other people. Everyone has their own niches, so I don't normally rag on people about it. (Unless it's just a plain and utter stupid question or statement.)
Obama says:
How do you feel about the -rep feature for your usergroup. Do you ever use it?
Apoc says:
I don't use it often. Even though I have. (I rarely give rep either, as sad as that is.) It's great to have when it's used in the right spot. For example, that random person who cuts and pastes someone's thread (usually one of the 70k+ view threads) in an attempt to get rep off of someone else's work. I'll usually -rep them for things like that, since they deserve it. Or for trying to sell someone's program, etc. I LOVE giving -rep to the advertisers. (COME BUY SOME CANOLA OILS!!!) But yea, -repping them is pretty harmless and just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.
Obama says:
What section do you have the most expertise in? (ex: Model Editing, Emulation,)
Apoc says:
Uhhhh... well... it's a tie between a few sections. The Programming sections, Bots and Programs, and the Scamming sections. (I'm not too much into memory editing these days, so I'll leave that section for Cypher, kynox, and Shynd) Most of my posts are in the Bots and Programs section, mainly because I was pretty much stuck to that section almost 3/4 the way through contributor.
Obama says:
Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why?
Apoc says:
I'd have to say my Scam Tools Suite thread. (Both the new one [in the Scamming section], and the old one [in the Bots and Programs section])

Probably because STS took up quite a bit of time to develop (and about 3 re-writes), and I honestly never thought it would get the following it does. I love the idea of free software, and STS is able to help just about anyone. (Scammer, and non-scammer alike)
Obama says:
Which thread of yours have you gained the most reputation?
Apoc says:
Uhhh... the most reputation is tied between two threads probably. The STS threads, and the old Account Check Aisle Four thread. (150-200 in each thread IIRC)
Obama says:
Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them.
Apoc says:
I would say Cypher here, but I knew him way before MMOwned even came into the picture here.

There's quite a few people who have become pretty good friends. kynox, Remus, Errage, D[Sky], Herog, Ket, Demonkunga, 2d, Dragonshadow, etc. The list goes on.

There's just so many good people on MMOwned, it's hard to name them all.
Obama says:
Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned?
Apoc says:
I don't play nearly as much as I used to. (In fact, the last time I actually played, was about 5-6 months ago) I do hop on every now and then just to mess around, and test some things.
Obama says:
Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there is no more rep usergroups for you?
Apoc says:
Well, I've got some really cool ideas for the next version of STS, and of course as always, OB.NET. The devs for OB.NET are all waiting on the news in the Glider case, to see if we should continue creating it. If things look bad by that time, OB.NET may never be publicly available unfortunately. (Sorry folks! We just don't have the money to get into a legal battle.)

I'm also in the process of a few other projects for MMOwned. The IRCOwned client (which should have a new version released soon for those who have access to it). A program to help out the MMOwned staff. (It's basically a program that helps field reports much easier and quicker. It's pretty much finished at this point.)

I'm always taking requests for things, and just creating random programs out of boredom. So I'm sure more things will come along as time goes on.
Obama says:
Lastly, do you have any tips for our readers on how to gain reputation?
Apoc says:
Don't repost! No seriously, don't!

On a serious note, gaining reputation really isn't all it's cracked up to be. But if you really want to gain rep, just keep an open mind, and make quality posts. I can't tell you how many times I've written a single sentence post, and gained 10 rep for it. Just try to help out the other members, and you'll be cruising up the usergroup ladder really soon.
Obama says:
Well thanks a lot for your time Apoc! This was a great interview. You'll see this up in a bit. Bye.
Apoc:
Bye

[BREAK=Chrispee]
 
 Obama says:
 When did you join MMOwned?
 Chrispee says:
 03-19-2007
 Obama says:
 How come you joined MMOwned?
 Chrispee says:
 All was started when I was talking to a friend and told me about these gm and I search and so this video [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z72_-yAPhlc"]YouTube - WoW GM power[/ame]
Then I wanted to have one and Google search and I found mmowned from then I started developing
 Obama says:
 How long have you been a Legendary Member?
 Chrispee says:
 Less than a month
 Obama says:
 How long did it take you to become a Legendary Member?
 Chrispee says:
 About 19 months
 Obama says:
 What made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information.
 Chrispee says:
 The emulation of wow wasn’t so much good at the time I discovered it and I started working
 Obama says:
 Do you ever get that elitist feeling that you’re better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary user group?
 Chrispee says:
 Never at all there are ppl who are lazy lechers and now a lot more than me the title doesn’t count
 Obama says:
 What section do you have the most expertise in? (Ex: Model Editing, Emulation,)
 Chrispee says:
 Emulation

 Obama says:
 Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why?
Chrispee says:
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ascent...1-3-2-1-a.html
Cause was viewed 21,757
 Obama says:
 Which thread of yours have you gained the most reputation?
 Chrispee says:
 I think is this http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...ele-morph.html

 Obama says:
 Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them.
 Chrispee says:
 Kurios, Errage, 2D, Gp, Condor, Flying piggy, Viter, knaur, Succy and loads more many contributors morrofe arthas much more too long to write them all

 Obama says:
 Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned?
 Chrispee says:
 Yes I still play
 Obama says:
 Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there are no more rep user groups for you?
 Chrispee says:
 I have something going underground
 Obama says:
 Do you have any last tips on gaining reputation?
 Chrispee says:
 CONTRIBUTE and Help people and respect All members.

[BREAK=Glitchy]

 Obama says:
 When did you join MMOwned?
 Glitchy says:
 June of 2007
 Obama says:
 How come you joined MMOwned?
 Glitchy says:
 When i first came i came for the exploits.
 Obama says:
 How long have you been a Legendary Member?
 Glitchy says:
 Not 100% sure but if i had to guess maybe 7+ Months
 Obama says:
 How long did it take you to become a Legendary Member?
 Glitchy says:
 I think once i started to actually contribute to the site it took me about 1-2 months.
 Obama says:
 What made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information.
 Glitchy says:
 I have always been into tearing apart games when i started to play wow i found this community of model editors.
 Obama says:
 Do you ever get that elitist feeling that your better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary usergroup?
 Glitchy says:
 No i have always just tried to act the same as i would no matter what color my user group is. Gaining a higher rank on a forum may give you access to special features but it doesn't make you any better then any one else.
 Obama says:
 What section do you have the most expertise in? 
 Glitchy says:
 Model Editing is what i know most about and am a secret EMU fan.
 Obama says:
 Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why?
 Glitchy says:
 My Modeling Editing Suite Of course, It started out as just a bunch of small single apps i released one by one when i realized that maintaining each app would be to much work i combined them all into one large suite that has grown to a monster that you see today.
 Obama says:
 Which thread of yours have you gained the most reputation?
 Glitchy says:
 My Modeling Editing Suite.

 Obama says:
 Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them.
 Glitchy says:
 Id have to say one of the biggest helps i had along the way was "schlumpf" he was there when ever i had a question and he would never spoon feed me. When i was just starting out he would talk to me even though i was a "leecher" he didnt care if i had no rep he would still help me out. SOme other people that have help me are, Apoc, Merfed, D[S]
 Obama says:
 Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned?
 Glitchy says:
 When i have the time... I try.
 Obama says:
 Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there is no more rep usergroups for you?
 Glitchy says:
 If i ever get the time Yes! What? Secret ^.-


[BREAK=Errage]



 Obama says:
 When did you join MMOwned?
 Errage says:
 I joined MMOwned back in January of 2007, on the 16th to be more specific.
 Obama says:
 How come you joined MMOwned?
 Errage says:
 I joined MMOwned because I had been a long-time exploiter in World of Warcraft, I knew almost every exploit or hidden 'exploration' there was, and could get there incredibly fast, and had even mastered wall-jumping (Not sure when exactly, though I'm pretty sure it was before joining MMOwned, because I know I had never heard about it until I learned on my own while messing around in Eastern Plaguelands) and eventually started getting curious about all those "ZOMG GM POWERS" videos I was seeing all over YouTube. I looked into it, and after awhile, I stumbled upon MMOwned, and immediately began lurking the Emu section for awhile.
 Obama says:
 How long have you been a Legendary Member?
 Errage says:
 A number of months, no idea about when I got the rank exactly.
 Obama says:
 How long did it take you to become a Legendary Member?
 Errage says:
 Quite awhile, really, because after I reached Elite rank, I became a green-titled Moderator, and I devoted my time to Moderating, and very little to contributing. Then when I got Super Moderator, I went to full-time Moderating. I made a few helpful posts every now and then, but never any full contributions, so that's how I've managed to add a little bit onto my reputation slowly over time.
 Obama says:
 What made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information.
 Errage says:
 I used to really enjoy World of Warcraft, and over time, my addiction balanced itself between MMOwned and WoW due to the awesome community in the site Shout Bawx, and then it went to full-time MMOwned, and I quit WoW, and sold my account.
 Obama says:
 Do you ever get that elitist feeling that your better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary usergroup?
 Errage says:
 Personally, I believe that just because a member (including myself) has a high number next to the word 'Reputation,' that doesn't mean they deserve respect, their actions toward other members, and the community in general, is what earns respect. I can't stand seeing people with high reputation counts, for example, because they gave out accounts, acting high and mighty.
 Obama says:
 What section do you have the most expertise in? (ex: Model Editing, Emulation,)
 Errage says:
 Once upon a time, Emulation, but not anymore, I don't really specialize in any of them. 
 Obama says:
 YOU FORGOT ABOUT MODELEDITING ERRAGE! .. Well, anyways. Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why?
 Errage says:
 I'm most proud of my first contribution I ever made, "Creating a Server + Making it Public" which is long gone since the Emulation section renovation. It got 925 replies, and 58,900 views before being closed at my request.
 Obama says:
 Which thread of yours have you gained the most reputation?
 Errage says:
 Probably my first thread, mentioned above, it got me a good chunk of reputation, the rest of my reputation was spread out among multiple threads and posts :P
 Obama says:
 Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them.
 Errage says:
 Matt, WoWLegend, Demonkunga, Froogle, Relz, p0ke (Theez, or Zeerm back in the day), Dragon[Sky], Conflag, Krazzee, and these days, the names I mentioned already (Except WoWLegend, he's not around MMOwned anymore) Yama, Chrslp, the entire MMOwned Staff, and just about anybody else that's willing to actually talk to me on MSN :P
 Obama says:
 Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned?
 Errage says:
 I quit awhile back, and sold my account. I still come to MMOwned, because the community is addicting, I love lurking in the Shout Bawx and chatting with members either in the Bawx or on MSN, and I've come to enjoy trying to keep MMOwned as clean as I can.
 Obama says:
 Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there is no more rep usergroups for you?
 Errage says:
 Not really any projects, but I of course will continue to moderate MMOwned for a long time (At least, I hope) though, if I do ever come up with anything that might benefit or interest the MMOwned community, I'd of course get it here as fast as I could :P
Obama says:
Do you have any tips for members on how to gain reputation?
Errage says:
 Not much except for that, it's tough to get reputation nowadays, and there's lots of flamers out there, so just make sure you use that Search button religiously so that you know you won't get a "REPOST" bombing, and always try and keep your cool and be mature, people are less inclined to click on your Rep button if you're flaming them, or others.

[BREAK=Marlo]

Obama says:
When did you join MMOwned? 
Marlo says:
 A long ass time ago :P
Obama says:
How come you joined MMOwned? 
Marlo says:
 I had heard that it was possible to change how your character looked ingame, so i went off the google and here i am
Obama says:
How long have you been a Legendary Member? 
Marlo says:
 3-4 months.
Obama says:
How long did it take you to become a Legendary Member? 
Marlo says:
 Quite long, I dont troll as much as i used to.
Obama says:
What made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information. 
Marlo says:
 Mainly boredom but also had alot to do with the fact that back when the forum had a lot more "contributing" members it only seemed fair to cotribute back.
Obama says:
Do you ever get that elitist feeling that your better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary usergroup?
Marlo says:
 I do when i see Donators in sections that took me alot of effort to gain access to.
Obama says:
What section do you have the most expertise in? (ex: Model Editing, Emulation,) 
Marlo says:
In my early days i did a lot of EMU work. Making video tutorials etc. But now im more into Bots and Programs.
Obama says:
Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why? 
Marlo says:
Probably my Emu video tutorial. put alot of effort into making the video and alot of people seemed to get alot from it.
Obama says:
Which thread of yours have you gained the most reputation? 
Marlo says:
Hard to say ^^ lots of little threads.
Obama says:
Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them. 
Marlo says:
Snitch (For those that remember the Snitchstianity threads) Flying Piggy for sure. Demonkunga, Froogle (god knows why) Matt and most of the mod team.
Obama says:
Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned? 
Marlo says:
Yeh i still play but there was a 3-4 month gap where i didnt but still came to the boards. Still came to the boards in that time because i had made alot of friends here.
Obama says:
Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there is no more rep usergroups for you? 
Marlo says:
No more major projects from me i dont think as it takes alot of time (which is hard to find these days...) and alot of effort. But who knows what the future holds.


[BREAK=latruwski]

Obama says:
When did you join MMOwned?
latruwski says:
Join Date: 12-30-2006
Obama says:
How come you joined MMOwned?
latruwski says:
I joined back then but i only joined to find something about modelhacks or something... then i was inactive for very long time (a year or so) and i came back to check emulation. I was doing some emulation so i wanted to help people as good as possible and i wanted to learn new stuff too, and i did!
Obama says:
How long have you been a Legendary Member?
latruwski says:
Good question, i wouldn't know myself... not that long ^^
Obama says:
How long did it take you to become a Legendary Member?
latruwski says:
Not that long too actually, the rep came as i helped people and made some repacks and collections...But the most i got from helping people
Obama says:
What made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information.
latruwski says:
Well as i contributed by helping and sharing blizz repacks and making collections, i saw that people appreciate it and i like that....So i began to do more and more and more till one day i took it easy again. (still taking it easy now) I still help a lot of people and as much as i can... but i am not sitting a whole afternoon behind my desk to check mmowned/make repacks/make collections/help people anymore... My studies are way more important then a forum or a game
Obama says:
Do you ever get that elitist feeling that your better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary usergroup?
latruwski says:
Well not that much.... sometimes some noobs with no rep or posts start advertising stuff, that i hate. But i think every kind of member deserves as much respect as another! It's not like we should say "King Kurios" and "Prince Gastricpenguin" becuz they are higher ranks if you know what i mean. Everyone deservers the same amount of respect, if you have 5 rep or 500 you deserve respect! Our status only show that we are helping people and contributing stuff that people like... that doesn't mean we are better then other people
Obama says:
What section do you have the most expertise in? (ex: Model Editing, Emulation,)
latruwski says:
Emulation section ofcourse...I've been in emulation for a very long time and i still like it ^^
Obama says:
Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why?
latruwski says:
The threads where i helped people and everything got solved and they said "Thank you"... those are the threads i am most proud of! Not about the rep they give, just to see people being happy if you help them is so nice
Obama says:
Which thread of yours have you gained the most reputation?
latruwski says:
I wouldn't know... i don't look at my rep like it is that important... i know i have a lot, but for me it is not like: WOW now i go for 1000 rep O.o
As i said a simple Thank you will do fine
Obama says:
Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them.
latruwski says:
2Dgreengiant
Gastricpenguin
Matt
Kurios
Chrispee
that are the most important i think (not sure though) it is hard to keep up all the friends you made and the people who helped you.... I just try to get along with everyone and dont start useless flamewars
Obama says:
Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned?
latruwski says:
I still play occasionally on a private server owned by Aceindy...sometimes on blizz too if someone shares his acc or if i help somebody or something.
Obama says:
Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there is no more rep usergroups for you?
latruwski says:
I improvise... i work on some stuff and if i think i can release something i will... but my main goal is to continue and help people with emulation 
Obama says:
Do you have tips for members who want to gain reputation?
latruwski says:
If you are only here for reputation... i suggest you leave  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 People who are contibuting, just keep contributing and try to release better and better stuff.... And try to help people out as much as possible  :Smile: 

[BREAK=2dgreengiant]

Obama says:
When did you join MMOwned?
2dgreengiant says:
Feb 2007
Obama says:
How come you joined MMOwned?
2dgreengiant says:
I was interested in wow and emulation
Obama says:
How long have you been a Legendary Member?
2dgreengiant says:
Err a while i think over 4/5 months
Obama says:
What made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information.
2dgreengiant says:
MMowned is an awesome place and has helpd me in many ways, i als ohave alot of friends here
Obama says:
Do you ever get that elitist feeling that your better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary usergroup?
2dgreengiant says:
Not really, everyone is equal whether legendary or coontrib. I know some contribs who are legendary but the rep says otherwise so.
Obama says:
What section do you have the most expertise in? (ex: Model Editing, Emulation,)
2dgreengiant says:
Emulation section  :Smile: 
Obama says:
Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why?
2dgreengiant says:
My antrix SQL bundle, i released it shortly after antrix appeared and it got over 40k views and 1k replies and got me my first sticky.
Obama says:
Which thread of yours have you gained the most reputation?
2dgreengiant says:
No idea to be honest, prob one of my repack threads.
Obama says:
Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them.
2dgreengiant says:
Xepher for one i could not of done anything emulation related, we helped each other through alot back in the day. Not to be arrogant but im friends with most people, there are the odd people who i wtfpwned with a sb ban or something but i generally get along with everybody. (Most people do)
Obama says:
Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned?
2dgreengiant says:
yeah i play wow and wotlk, its great and has helped me both in my retail exp and my private server exp.
Obama says:
Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there is no more rep usergroups for you? 
2dgreengiant says:
Rep is not really a bother for me, im a moderator here on MMOwned and im only conserned with doing my job, my rep could be reduced to 0 makes not difference for me.



[BREAK=Fault]

Obama says:
When did you join MMOwned?
Fault says:
August 2006
Obama says:
How come you joined MMOwned?
Fault says:
I Joined MMOwned because i was very very interested in Exploring. The #Nogg-aholics dazzled me with their amazing videos, so i got into exploring. When I started to want to learn how to model edit, i was introduced to #Nogg's elitist ways of not telling anyone anything. So my brother, who was one of the first contributor ranked people on the forum, usernam: Cloud, introduced me to this site that he had been reading exploits off. He said they had some model editing guides on it, and I tried them out, and found they came quiet well. Of course, that site was MMOwned
Obama says:
How long have you been a Legendary Member? 
Fault says:
I'm not sure how long I've had 600 rep, but lets just say, I had it before the rank was implemented. I was a moderator when the rank came out, so i never got to carry the title of legendary user. I also was one of the first, along with Relz, Krazzee, and a few others, to be an elite user (that earned it via rep), and also one of the earliest contributors
Obama says:
How long did it take you to become a Legendary Member? 
Fault says:
Well knowing how long I've been one would help to know ;-) But i believe roughly a year and a half
Obama says:
What made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information. 
Fault says:
MMOwned's model editing community was greatly build by Krazzee, Idusy (sorta, lol), Demonkunga, SomethingCool, A_Snake01, and of course, myself (modest as always) I made over 20 guides in my first 6 months here, most relating to model editing. Model editing; not just the section, but the process itself; greatly exploded due to MMOwned. And I knew I wanted to be a part of it.
Obama says:
Do you ever get that elitist feeling that your better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary usergroup? 
Fault says:
Never with legendary, but back when Elite was the highest, I'll be honest, I did a little. Nothing to big headed, but being one of like 3 active elites on the website is kickass.
Obama says:
What section do you have the most expertise in? (ex: Model Editing, Emulation,) 
Fault says:
Model Editing, by far ;-). I always helped in areas that I could, IE i made a way to say in L O L il l kil l a l l if you are horde to the alliance (if u want to know what it is, its D E D 42 3 125 3 1 3 3). I tried to help everywhere, except EMU, cause lets be honest, that stuff is impossible ;-)
Obama says:
Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why? 
Fault says:
My model editing guides. My world building one probably the most, along with my mount swap guide. The mount swap guide was one of the first 3 comprehensible guides in the model editing section, the key difference was almost anyone could use it (if your 40+ of course). It really helped expand not only others knowledge, but my own also, leading to my armor swap guides, and others. The world building one I really liked, because it was incredibly indepth, and revealed a lot about something that was becoming massive at the time. It has good comprehensive pictures, some short videos, and detailed explination. It also helped put a stop to a lot of elitest crap that was going on. Im not going to get into that, some stuff was done that was neccessary, and some stuff that wasn't, at all. Nevertheless, those are my two prides and joys, my first guide, and my most recent. Though my 'philosophy of MMOwned' I always thought was cool.
Obama says:
Which thread of yours have you gained the most reputation?
Fault says:
Good question, hmmm. Probably my mount swap guide
Obama says:
Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them. 
Fault says:
First and foremost, I have to thank Krazzee, he taught me some of the fundamentals of model editing. Another is American93, most of you have no idea who that is, he was a (super?) moderator that retired and had all his posts wiped, but because of him, I got contributor. Along with SomethingCool, a really nice guy, always cool to talk to. Idusy, a banned super moderator, but before he went, well... he, krazzee, and I had some great flash chat discussions. Flying Piggy, for putting up with all our arguments about how your mac sucks in comparison to any pc ever, Fault says:. Marlo, dude you rock, and you know it. Alkhara, you, are, god. Relz, someone who me and him were neck and neck for rep for a LONG time. Demonkunga, we've had some arguments, quiet a bit, but we both seem to see eye to eye now, which Im very glad about, and he is a terrific model editor. Schlumpf and A_Snake01, some of the best model editors I have ever seen, ever, and I could never hope to be as good as; thanks guys for putting up with my assanine questions and other things. Tharo, man, you can make model editing programs like no other. The entire model editing specialists team, I worked my butt off to get that user group started, and I feel we have some very talented people in it. Everyone in shout box, from the little things to the big things, yall rock. And last but certainly not least, my fellow staff members, past and present. You have always done a terrific job keeping mmowned safe and clean.
Obama says:
Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned? 
Fault says:
Sadly, no, or not really. I play on friends accounts, honor powering their toons. Mainly i just check the MPQs. It just became to much of a hassle to keep paying. I continue at MMOwned because of how much time, friends, and other things I have invested here, I just don't want to give that up.
Obama says:
Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there is no more rep usergroups for you? 
Fault says:
Super ultra mega legendary usergroup. You have to have 100000000 rep to get to it ;-)

[BREAK=Flying Piggy]

Obama says:
When did you join MMOwned? 
Flying Piggy says:
I joined MMOwned.com on the 7th of January 2007, and I'm damn glad I did.
Obama says:
How come you joined MMOwned? 
Flying Piggy says:
My first intention was to send a keylogger infected speed hack and get some WoW account details at the expense of many MMOwned members, but it was when I shared the program that I realised that the MMOwned members didn't deserve such bad treatment as I was impressed by the first few comments of that post and how nice the members were. So I quickly removed the infected file and replaced it with the real (clean) program. Since then MMOwned has been my home and I took great care of trying to protect its members from potential security threats.
Obama says:
How long have you been a Legendary Member? 
Flying Piggy says:
Ever since the legendary group was created I suppose.
My reputation level was already above 1000 when the legendary user group was first created. If you meant to ask when did I reach 600 rep, then I really couldn't tell as I don't remember.
Obama says:
How long did it take you to become a Legendary Member? 
Flying Piggy says:
Not long, probably about 7 or 8 months.
Obama says:
What made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information? 
Flying Piggy says:
I was impressed by its member base and also very surprised to see that such great and helpfull members were not so popular arround the WoW exploiting community (MMOwned wasn't so popular at the time), so I decided to join and do whatever I could to help out and bring our community to the top of the food chain.
Obama says:
Do you ever get that elitist feeling that your better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary usergroup? 
Flying Piggy says:
I already had the Super Moderator rank when the legendary user group was first created so in a way I was already ranked above all the other legendary members (apart from KuRIoS of course). But even though I was a super moderator and lengendary member, I never requested or in any way imposed that I should be respected by flashing my higher rank arround. To be perfectly honest, I never got past the contributor rank in my mind, because contributing is the one thing I like to do the most.
Besides, I don't need to ask for respect and I really don't care that much for it, all I want to do is contribute to the community.
Obama says:
What section do you have the most expertise in? (ex: Model Editing, Emulation,)
Flying Piggy says:
I would have to say the bots and programs section, and the scams section, but I have had some experiences with private servers and model editing too.
Obama says:
Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why? 
Flying Piggy says:
Tough question, I made a lot of threads and since I give it my best everytime, it turns out that I'm proud of pretty much all my work here. But I suppose the "revived backspace scam" and the "GMPH v2" threads were probably my best, simply because the combined threads took over 10 hours to make and countless days of research and programming for the shared content within them.
Obama says:
Which thread of yours have you gained the most reputation? 
Flying Piggy says:
I think it was the "revived backspace scam" thread, it must have earned me about 150 rep.
Obama says:
Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them.?
Flying Piggy says:
Many friends... Far too many to put in a list and I would be too imbarassed to forget one anyway . As for the people I couldn't have done without, well that would be Marlo, KuRIoS, Alkahara and Matt as each one of them have helped me greatly in times when I needed them the most.
Obama says:
Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned? 
Flying Piggy says:
I stopped playing WoW about a couple of months after I joined MMOwned, but I recently picked it up again.
Obama says:
Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there is no more rep usergroups for you? 
Flying Piggy says:
Hehe, I never cared for user groups or rank or whatever, all I want to do is to keep on contributing.

I would like to add that in my experience, rank comes and goes, I once had 1 rep then 25, 80, 300, 600, 1000+.
I also became a moderator, then super moderator, I was offered Admin which I refused for personal reasons, and now I'm a moderator again since I came back to MMOwned from a rather long 7 months of absence.
So I have had experience with just about avery rank, and thats all because I don't care about rank.
If you contribute to the best of your ability without expecting anything in return, you'll see yourself fly up the ranks too, the hardest part is to keep your feet on the ground.

[BREAK=Puff]

Obama says:
When did you join MMOwned? 
Puff says:
07-08-2007 
Obama says:
 How come you joined MMOwned?
Puff says:
Blizzard ****ed me off. Revenge maybe?
Obama says:
 How long have you been a Legendary Member?
Puff says:
Awhile, I was the third or fourth I think. But Im not active anymore at all.
Obama says:
 How long did it take you to become a Legendary Member?
Puff says:
Actually commitmant wise and putting in effort not long at all, it's just persistance. But since I was never active it took awhile.
Obama says:
 What made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information?
Puff says:
I made friends so it was more of a social thing aswell. Unfortunatly most of them like me are now retired from mmowned or very very inactive.
Obama says:
 Do you ever get that elitist feeling that your better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary usergroup?
Puff says:
Not really 'cus I'm hardly on the forums anymore. I mean it just shows dedication I spose nothing else. Some of my best friends on these forums were barely even contributor or not even at all.
Obama says:
 What section do you have the most expertise in? (ex: Model Editing, Emulation,)
Puff says:
Graphics and a 'lil bit of Model Editing back in the day.
Obama says:
 Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why?
Puff says:
Pfft' can't remember. My friend Snoman gave me his Wandering Dreamscape model edits and that was a huge hit.
Obama says:
 Which thread of yours have you gained the most reputation?
Puff says:
Probably from that model edit thread. But also I just used to get graphic requests via messaging etc, so it all adds up really.
Obama says:
 Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them?
Puff says:
In no order Matt, Piersd, Kuiren, Dragon[Sky], FlyingPiggy, Gastric erm ah god I can't think. Reflection, Theez, Pvpede, Dragonshadow, 2D and Decyphr. I have most prob missed out a few so I'm sorry if they see this.
Obama says:
 Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned?
Puff says:
No, and I rarely ever come to mmowned. First time in around three months.
Obama says:
 Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there is no more rep usergroups for you?
Puff says:
No, Sorry but I work full time now, I am engaged etc... Just as we get older we have different responsibilities.

[BREAK=Alkhara Majere - NEW]

Obama says:
When did you join MMOwned?
Alkhara Majere says:
July of 2006.
Obama says:
How come you joined MMOwned?
Alkhara Majere says:
At the time, I was very interested in speed hacking, which was my motivation for checking the site out. Ended up contributing a few things as I posted more, and joined the staff as a Moderator, and then a Super Moderator by offer of Matt.
Obama says:
How long have you been a Legendary Member?
Alkhara Majere says:
Not long! I was tossed Legendary Member status after my retirement from MMOwned's staff.
Obama says:
What made you decide to dedicate yourselves to this community and contribute so much information.
Alkhara Majere says:
Well, I just loved the people on this site. The staff was friendly, my fellow members eager to contribute. MMOwned was not the massive site it is now; it was more close-knit and I enjoyed the site on a personal level with all of its members (singing "Never Going To Give You Up" on Skype is one of my favourite memories)
Obama says:
Do you ever get that elitist feeling that your better than some people and deserve respect because of your legendary usergroup?
Alkhara Majere says:
You know, I can't say I ever did, at any point in my time as a Staff member or during my legendary status. I always did my best to treat everyone as an equal, and give credit when credit is due.
Obama says:
What section do you have the most expertise in? (ex: Model Editing, Emulation,)
Alkhara Majere says:
I didn't really specialize much in any section. I was much more of a general moderator; I suppose you could say my talents lay in General sections and Bots and Programs.
Obama says:
Which thread of yours are you most proud of, and why?
Alkhara Majere says:
Its a tie! My Lore thread and my "Control WoW with your Voice" thread were both very popular and successful.
Obama says:
Which thread of yours have you gained the most reputation?
Alkhara Majere says:
Its a toss up between the two mentioned above, I think.
Obama says:
Along your epic journey to Legendary and your current state, name some good friends you have made or some members that you couldn't have done it without them.
Alkhara Majere says:
Its so hard to remember the old names, but I'll try. Marlo was a big part of it, WoWLegend, Fault, Matt, Kurios, Demonkunga, Krazzee, Idusy, and Relz (remember our horde toons?)
Obama says:
Do you still play World of Warcraft? If not, why do you still come to MMOwned?
Alkhara Majere says:
I have only just began playing WoW again, and look forward to re-joining MMOwned in the near future.
Obama says:
Do you have any current projects or goals set for the community since there is no more rep usergroups for you?
Alkhara Majere says:
I suppose I have the goal of eventually *re-joining the staff*. Perhaps.

----------


## Hellgawd

*Epic Article Obama!*

----------


## JD

Obama says:
You've mentioned before that you don't think much effort or time is put into your threads. Yet, you're able to gain huge ammounts of rep, do you think that you being a woman would give any members of this largely male community a reason to give you reputation, a sort of advantage per se?
Dragon[Sky] says:
Definitely, I do get a different treatment and it's a fact, but there's nothing I can do about it really.


Oh how epic :P

----------


## RyeRye

Great great article  :Smile:

----------


## Stathackslol

> Great great article [img]http://mmobuzz.luke13.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowzygor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.joanaguide.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warmil.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.idemise.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.hcb25.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowwealth.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wotlksec.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.valkor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.ragnaros.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.extremelev.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.tiemedia.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.kinjal.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowseller.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warsupreme.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warpros.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.cs5000.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.ashlingwor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pvpbible.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pennsworld.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warelite.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowultimat.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.infonook.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.idgold.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.websitings.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowaddicts.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.goldguide.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warguidez.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wcraftsman.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.stephenf84.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.aocriches.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.conanfortu.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.killergu.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.tanqueboi.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warhonor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.102341.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.demifarr.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.aspect10.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.proguides.*******************/[/img]


yeah great job obama  :Wink:

----------


## weekendwars

Obama says:
 I know when you hit elite you feel like your all that. I can't imagine what it's like for you legendaries.
 Cypher says:
 No. First and foremost I believe respect is something you earn not deserve. Secondly, I believe elitism stems from the fact that many people do practically zero research before asking a question, then when a more experienced person in the field guns them down (for said laziness/stupidity/etc) they come off as "elitist". I don't believe its necessarily "elitism" at work when most people accuse me of it, but rather using ridicule in order to prompt a change in behaviour. Granted there are times when e-peen swordfighting occurs, but I don't believe thats due to usergroups, I don't really feel gaining Legendary status on MMOwned as much as an achievement, it was too easy to do. 
 I know thats not what you're referring to as "elitism", but in my eyes thats what seems to occur most often. (Flaming in response to a lack of research or foresight being misinterpreted as "i'm better than you so I'm going to flame you)

HAHAAHAH WAT?

----------


## moonrabbit

Damn thats a pretty good article there.

Funny thing is, i remember all those people mentioned in the article, and how i used to look up to quite a lot of them (hey i was a bit younger back then). 

MMowned is a pretty awesome site i gotta admit. (except the total retards that frequent this place).

----------


## Viter

Chrispee says:
Kurios, Errage, 2D, Gp, Condor, Flying piggy, Viter, knaur, Succy and loads more many contributors morrofe arthas much more too long to write them all

Miss ya chrispee  :Wink:

----------


## Chrispee

Im still here Viter

----------


## Forever

> My first intention was to send a keylogger infected speed hack and get some WoW account details at the expense of many MMOwned members



You dirty bastard :P


Nice article Obama  :Smile:

----------


## Obama

update - Alkhara Majere

----------


## Apartment Wolf

Cypher says:
Thats something that I don't really know. The difficulty lies in the fact that I took a large break from WoW a while ago and so didn't really visit MMOwned etc for a while. I know that upon my return my rank wasn't 'Legendary' (I don't even know whether that rank existed when I left), but it didn't take me long to reach that level, rep is obscenely easy to accumulate, even over a short period of time.Obama says:
Yeah, just look at me or Toxicity12. There's a lot of ways to exploit the rep system. Anyways, how long have you been a Legendary Member?

Tagged epic just for that great arcticle.

----------


## KuRIoS

nice article... sounds good alkhara  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bird Is The Word

very nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## xXCharleyXx

nice article. I love 2d but i hate..... erragez

----------


## Stathackslol

> very nice [img]http://mmobuzz.luke13.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowzygor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.joanaguide.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warmil.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.idemise.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.hcb25.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowwealth.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wotlksec.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.valkor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.extremelev.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.tiemedia.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.kinjal.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowseller.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warsupreme.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warpros.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.cs5000.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.ashlingwor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pvpbible.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pennsworld.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warelite.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowultimat.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.infonook.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.idgold.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.websitings.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowaddicts.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.goldguide.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warguidez.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wcraftsman.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.stephenf84.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.aocriches.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.conanfortu.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.killergu.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.tanqueboi.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warhonor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.102341.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.demifarr.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.aspect10.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.proguides.*******************/[/img]


yeah its a very great article.

----------


## Zeroi9

Cool article  :Smile:  I didnt read all, only Cypher, Errage, Flying Piggy and 2D!  :Smile:

----------


## Condor

Chrispee ofc, my m8 !

----------


## Errage

> nice article. I love 2d but i hate..... erragez


Yeah well I don't like you either!

----------


## Brutakus

I love you errage!

----------


## Demonkunga

I just want to thank Apoc, Errage, Fault, Marlo, and Alkhara for mentioning me as being someone who helped you have a great time on MMOwned.




> Demonkunga, we've had some arguments, quiet a bit, but we both seem to see eye to eye now, which Im very glad about, and he is a terrific model editor.


Yes Fault, we have hard our little arguments, but you're a good guy and I don't have any problems with you anymore  :Big Grin:  Also, thank you. I'm very glad to know that you think I'm a terrific model editor  :Smile:

----------


## Obama

Former pinks were considered but we decided against it in the end.

----------


## Fireblast

nice to know themm!

----------


## latruwski

meh for new interviews: 5€/question ^^ jk
Nice job, nice article i like it  :Smile: 

grtz  :Wink:

----------


## r00tman

i <3




> Cypher says:
>  Frankly I think all the model editors are a bunch of twats.
>  They're so elitist for absolutely no reason.
>  The data they're modifying will always be clientside and impossible to nerf, so there's no reason for all of them to be so secretive and up themselves. Furthermore, I hate all the public exploitative model edits (thats the one thing they can keep to themselves). 
>  Its practically impossible for Blizzard to nerf effectively, and difficult to police.
>  Most of the model editors have nothing to do with the real work involved in the field,
>  ie Reversing the file formats, writing the game hacks to enable loading of custom MPQs, etc.
>  Yet they act elitist when its totally unjustified.
>  Sorry I've gone on a rant, I'll let you continue.


some days ago i said the same thing to Nesox in Ventrilo :P

----------

